# MAST talk: Ret Talbot - April 21 @ 2pm.



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Ret Talbot is an award-winning freelance writer and photographer who frequently reports on the marine aquarium industry. Most often addressing topics at the intersection of the hobby, science and conservation, Talbot is a strong advocate for a robust and sustainable marine aquarium trade where aquarists serve a critical role on the front line of reef conservation. As a marketing consultant and editor, he has worked with many leading marine aquarium companies to promote that vision. When he isn't writing about saltwater aquaria (or tending to one of his five tanks), Ret is often fly fishing in either salt- or freshwater and writing about conservation issues related to angling and healthy fisheries.

Trained as a writer, Ret holds degrees in writing from both Wheaton College (Massachusetts) and the University of St. Andrews (Scotland). He has travelled the world as a mountaineering and fishing guide, as well as a writer seeking out stories in some of the most remote and inaccessible regions on the face of the Earth. His aquarium-related books include The Complete Idiot's Guide to Saltwater Aquariums (September 2009) andCoral (forthcoming). His aquarium articles can be found in print publications such as Coral Magazine, where he is a senior editor. Ret and his wife Karen, an artist known for her scientific illustrations of fishes, split their time between Laguna Beach, California and Jackson Hole, Wyoming.

Tickets are available here.


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

jeef said:


> Ret Talbot is an award-winning freelance writer and photographer who frequently reports on the marine aquarium industry. Most often addressing topics at the intersection of the hobby, science and conservation, Talbot is a strong advocate for a robust and sustainable marine aquarium trade where aquarists serve a critical role on the front line of reef conservation. As a marketing consultant and editor, he has worked with many leading marine aquarium companies to promote that vision. When he isn't writing about saltwater aquaria (or tending to one of his five tanks), Ret is often fly fishing in either salt- or freshwater and writing about conservation issues related to angling and healthy fisheries.
> 
> Trained as a writer, Ret holds degrees in writing from both Wheaton College (Massachusetts) and the University of St. Andrews (Scotland). He has travelled the world as a mountaineering and fishing guide, as well as a writer seeking out stories in some of the most remote and inaccessible regions on the face of the Earth. His aquarium-related books include The Complete Idiot's Guide to Saltwater Aquariums (September 2009) andCoral (forthcoming). His aquarium articles can be found in print publications such as Coral Magazine, where he is a senior editor. Ret and his wife Karen, an artist known for her scientific illustrations of fishes, split their time between Laguna Beach, California and Jackson Hole, Wyoming.
> 
> Tickets are available here.


hope to be there !!!!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought my ticket and I'm excited to hear him speak. Is anyone planning on doing anything after the presentation like the general meetings?


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I will be in vegas


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Well that is a good excuse for sure. If you have a chance go see Cirque du Soleil "O" you will not regret it.


damsel_den said:


> I will be in vegas


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Sadly we are only going friday until saturday


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't forget - the talk is this Sunday!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Once we use the paypal online option should we be receiving an electronic ticket of just bring the receipt? Anyone know?


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

You should have gotten a receipt. When did you pay (and under what name)?


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

jeef said:


> You should have gotten a receipt. When did you pay (and under what name)?


It's okay I got a paypal receipt but I was expecting a "ticket". No worries.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

jeef said:


> Don't forget - the talk is this Sunday!


OK, I have to confirm, is it this Saturday, no? I noticed Carmenh also mentioned Sunday on another thread.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Ahh! Saturday!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Wait a second, I thought it was Sunday also. Damn it. That is a big wrench. Oh well if I can't go the club is most certainly entitled to keep the money as this is a big event and needs member support to encourage future events.


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

hey guys ... there is only two days left.


----------

